# River Rock lantern review - FlashlightReviews.com



## Quickbeam (Sep 18, 2005)

River Rock Lantern

Very nice! From Target. 4.5 Stars.

Doug P.
FlashlightReviews.com


----------



## LightObsession (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks for the review. That's pretty impressive runtime!


----------



## John N (Sep 19, 2005)

Hey Doug, any chance you could compare that one to the Brookstone LED Lantern? Very similar (4xAA), and since you get three for $50 ( $16.70 ea. ), the price isn't even bad. I know it is only a standard LED, but it does have a hi/low mode.

Thanks for the review!

Thanks,

-john


----------



## xpitxbullx (Sep 19, 2005)

Nice review. I bet a dimmer switch can be modded into this thing.

Jeff


----------



## James S (Sep 19, 2005)

Whoa, I hadn't noticed that you could unscrew the top and get to the regulator. I haven't unscrewed it yet, but it should be easy enough to mod the LED or even replace the circuit with something totally new.

Lantern pills anyone?



I'm especially interested in putting the warm white version of that LED in there instead of the blue/white one...


----------



## Nasty (Sep 19, 2005)

Hmm...warm white *and* a dimmer.

Now yer talkin'!


----------



## Quickbeam (Sep 19, 2005)

John N said:


> Hey Doug, any chance you could compare that one to the Brookstone LED Lantern? Very similar (4xAA), and since you get three for $50 ( $16.70 ea. ), the price isn't even bad. I know it is only a standard LED, but it does have a hi/low mode.


I'll see what I can do!


----------



## Phaserburn (Sep 19, 2005)

Saying that this lantern on strobe mode is an attention getter is an understatement. It functions as a very powerful marker indeed! Indoors, in a dark room, it's almost too much to look at in this mode.


----------



## zespectre (Sep 19, 2005)

Phaserburn said:


> Saying that this lantern on strobe mode is an attention getter is an understatement. It functions as a very powerful marker indeed! Indoors, in a dark room, it's almost too much to look at in this mode.


 
I agree (borrowing from my own mini-review) http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=92341

River Rock Lantern
This lantern has one big fault...GLARE! Holy Edison it is painful to bring dark adapted eyes anywhere close to this lantern (I mean within 15 yards)! We hung it from a tree branch at roughly eye level (6 ft) and it did an awesome job of lighting the entire clearing we were in BUT if you accidentally looked straight at it you were PAINFULLY blinded (UGH). 

My friend's comments were "Man that little sucker is bright" and then "F***, that's really nasty to look at". 

So he took it down from the tree and sat it on the small table we'd set up (roughly 2.5 feet from the ground, well below eye level) and it was almost magically transformed into a wonderful area light. We cooked a dinner and then played cards for about 2 hours by the light of that lantern while at the table and it was very nice. My recommendation, either keep it setting well below eye level, or wrap some thin wax paper around the globe to even out/moderate the output! (We need to tell River Rock to add a High/Low power function and to FROST this globe!)


----------



## Solstice (Sep 19, 2005)

That exposed Jupiter is pretty retina-searing. I was thinking I might go over the whole outside of the lantern with a fine grit sandpaper.


----------



## John N (Sep 19, 2005)

You could also try a little Scotch tape first and see how it works. Can't undo the sandpaper...

-john


----------



## John N (Sep 19, 2005)

Quickbeam said:


> I'll see what I can do!



It appears the Brookstone lantern set is the same as the Brunton Glorb LED lantern.

Also, I just noticed this mini-review by a user on the Bronton Glorb which isn't that positive. 

-john


----------



## Flash_Gordon (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Doug-

Great review on the River Rock Lantern. I have one and am really impressed with the function and quality. The price and availability at Target are a great bonus.

Did you have much trouble getting the top off? I think I have exerted just about plastic shattering force on mine with no luck.

Isn't it odd that we get something new, really cool that works perfectly and our first inclination is to tear it apart?

Actually I would like it apart for two reasons. First I want to try to wrap the globe with WriteRight film to tame the glare and smooth out the beam a little.

Second, I have this idea that if a resistor and or capacitor is changed it might be possible to speed up the blink rate enough to have a dim setting as in other pulse modulated LED lights. Do not know if this is is possible or if I have the tech knowhow to do it.

But first I have to get the stubborn top off!

Thanks
Mark


----------



## Phaserburn (Sep 19, 2005)

A pic of this guy before and after writeright would be great!


----------



## James S (Sep 19, 2005)

here are a couple of internal picts I just took:







the regulation circuit is obviously on the bottom and the flasher on/off circuit above under that bit of asphalt. The 2 are quite separate.

and the other side with the heat sink and LED:






I think this is pretty high quality construction actually, look at that heat shrink on there and the white heat sink epoxy holding the LED to the metal bracket.

It's obviously around R5 and R5A that the flash rate is set as I was able to affect it by pressing a dampened finger over them. Then experimenting with some wire to short them I got a little careless I'm afraid and let out the magic smoke, quite a realistic effect too. So stay away from Q1 when you're messing around if you short it to the neighboring capacitor it will let out a little puff of foul smelling you just blew me up smoke.

interesting thing is that it failed on. So now i just have to take the batteries out when I want to turn it off  Actually, I'm pretty sure it's Q1 that it hosed so I am going to try to replace it with another surface mount transistor and see what happens. If anything I may be able to bypass their strange control circuit alltogether and just use a regular clicky switch and there is even room in there to put a new PWM system against the regulator chip... Could turn into a bigger project  Or perhaps I'll just buy a new one!


----------



## 4x4Dragon (Sep 20, 2005)

John N said:


> Hey Doug, any chance you could compare that one to the Brookstone LED Lantern? Very similar (4xAA), and since you get three for $50 ( $16.70 ea. ), the price isn't even bad. I know it is only a standard LED, but it does have a hi/low mode.
> 
> Thanks for the review!
> 
> ...



i have the RR lantern and played around with one of the above mentioned lanterns in a backpacking store the other day. even with diffuser film on my RR lantern it is a good bit brighter.


----------



## Quickbeam (Sep 20, 2005)

Well, it almost sounds like the Brookstone lantern isn't worth the expenditure of my meagre resources.....

James - thanks for the pics! 

Flash - As you can see in his pics, the cap is the very very top of the lantern - not the part where the handle connects, but above that. Mine came off very easily.


----------



## Flash_Gordon (Sep 20, 2005)

Quickbeam said:


> Flash - As you can see in his pics, the cap is the very very top of the lantern - not the part where the handle connects, but above that. Mine came off very easily.



 DUH! 

Thanks Doug.

Good timing. I was just about to break out the 24" Channellocks.
Definitely seems like reducing R5 value increases the flash rate. I have convinced myself that this thing can be modded to have a usable dim setting.

BTW, the Brookstone lantern is identical to the Brunton Glorb LED for about half the price if you buy 3. Pretty decent, but very dated with 4 5mm LEDs compared to the River Rock's Jupiter.

Mark


----------



## cobb (Sep 20, 2005)

Wow, sounds like i need to head to target. Maybe i can find a metal gear light too? Ive seen quite a few plastic cheap feeling lanterns at walmart, but pass them up cause they are cheap and plastic feeling. Had a floursant one and a ccfl and they were not bright, color and run time.


----------



## zespectre (Sep 20, 2005)

I'm re-posting from another thread in case anyone was wondering...

Okay, the lantern spent 1 hour submerged in a bucket of water, I even got daring and turned the switch on and off about 5 cycles.

IT FLOATS. It pretty much floats with the silver top out of the water. The top edge of the clear globe is the "water line".

IT'S WATERPROOF. I put something on top to submerge it and then left it for an hour. Then I clicked the switch for 5 full cycles, then pulled it out and dried the outside off. The inside including the battery compartment was BONE DRY. I think as long as the O-ring on the batt compartment is intact you'd be good to go.

Wheeeee, that was fun! (of course YMMV)


----------



## Kilted (Sep 20, 2005)

It seems to me the best mod for this light would to figure out how to frost the lens inside to even out the light.

=D~~ Kilted


----------



## John N (Sep 20, 2005)

Kilted said:


> It seems to me the best mod for this light would to figure out how to frost the lens inside to even out the light.
> 
> =D~~ Kilted



Superglue fumes?

-john


----------



## John N (Sep 20, 2005)

Quickbeam said:


> Well, it almost sounds like the Brookstone lantern isn't worth the expenditure of my meagre resources.....



I'm starting to think you are correct. Maybe I need to find my way to Target...

-john


----------



## MSaxatilus (Sep 21, 2005)

How does this lantern stack up to the Osram Golden Dragon LED Lantern?


----------



## Phaserburn (Sep 21, 2005)

MSax, don't know about how it compares to the Osram, as the only one I have seen was at PF4! But, for $20, you can't go wrong. This is a great little lantern, and a great value. You won't be disappointed, I don't think. It can be a little glare-y, it's true, especially at close range. I think maybe the reason the globe isn't frosted is because they wanted the led and the various reflective cones and surfaces to be visible. It's pretty high-tech looking for what you'd find at retail. I also don't doubt the waterproof tests done; the battery compartment is quite tight and requires a good amount of torque to remove. I use nimh in mine, and it runs a long time with constant output before I can notice it dimming.


----------



## James S (Sep 21, 2005)

MSaxatilus said:


> How does this lantern stack up to the Osram Golden Dragon LED Lantern?



Considering that you can't actually buy the Osram lantern, I'd say that it stacks up pretty good


----------



## txmatt (Sep 21, 2005)

I don't think the glare mentioned from the River Rock is a big deal. It comes with the territory with relatively bright lanterns. Ever glanced directly at a Coleman lantern with the mantle(s) blazing away? Any bright light source is going to be distracting when looked directly at in the dark.

That's not to say I won't try wax paper or Writeright to diffuse the source a little, but glare from a bright lantern should be expected as far as I'm concerned: no glare, no glory.


----------



## ernsanada (Sep 21, 2005)

Left, River Rock Lantern. Right, Osram Lantern


















Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## John N (Sep 21, 2005)

Interesting. The Osram lantern looks like it is the same as the Brookstone which looks the same as the Bruton.

-john


----------



## electronics4life (Sep 22, 2005)

Did anyone else notice that the battery compartment is labeled for 3 batteries with their "+" facing up and 1 battery with its "-" facing up? My lantern would not work this way. I ended up getting it to work with 2 batteries up and 2 down.

Overall the lantern isn't too bad. Not as bright as I had hoped. I have some of the fluorescent 4AA folding lanterns from Big Lots that are about as bright. I wouldn't have purchased the River Rock if I would have known it wasn't going to be significantly brighter. I feel bad returning a perfectly good item to the store just because I don't like it.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 22, 2005)

electronics4life said:


> ...I feel bad returning a perfectly good item to the store just because I don't like it.


If you wish to sell it to me and you have a Paypal account, I'd be more than happy to relieve you of it - in the name of science of course, so I can add it to my website.
Just PM me your Paypal address and a total amount, and I'll take care of it immediately upon receipt.


----------



## Phaserburn (Sep 22, 2005)

elect, if you mean the Energizer 4AA/2 led folding lantern, you have a serious problem with your River Rock lantern. The RR lantern is WAY brighter; not even close. If you meant Energizer 4D fluorescent folding lantern, that one is much brighter than the RR. Maybe you have a bum lantern? Could it be your batteries are weak or one is dead, and you are not running in regulation?


----------



## Wutda (Sep 23, 2005)

I just picked up a couple of these RR LED lanterns from Target. It's still daylight out, but so far I'm pretty happy with it. I put on some Glad Press N' Seal plastic wrap to act as a diffuser.

I've been looking to get some LED lanterns for emergency/blackout use. Hopefully, these will fit the bill.


----------



## Flash_Gordon (Sep 23, 2005)

Wutda said:


> I just picked up a couple of these RR LED lanterns from Target. It's still daylight out, but so far I'm pretty happy with it. I put on some Glad Press N' Seal plastic wrap to act as a diffuser.



OK, you have got to let me in on the Glad Wrap thing. I have used WriteRight, scotch tape and wax paper.

WriteRight works well, but in order to cover the RR lantern globe it requires patchworking 4 or 5 of the small pieces.

Isn't Glad Wrap just clear plastic? How well does it diffuse?

Mark


----------



## Wutda (Sep 23, 2005)

Flash_Gordon,

The Glad Press N Seal is not clear plastic. It's kinda pebbled in texture. I took a couple of pics and will be in the process of posting them.

Please bear with me, this will be the first time I have attempted to post a pic here on CPF.

I'll post 'em real soon.


----------



## Wutda (Sep 23, 2005)

OK. Hopefully, these pics show up and I don't get spanked by the admins if I did something wrong...

First, the RR lantern with the Glad Press N Seal around it. This was in my bathroom





This pic is just the Glad Press N seal on my window. Don't know if you can see the texture on it.





Thanks to ImageShack for the pic hosting.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Sep 23, 2005)

Great idea, Wutda. I have removed the wax paper from my lantern and replaced it with the Press N Seal. A much more elegant solution. Didn't even have to buy any since my wife already had some. Thanks.

Geoff


----------



## Wutda (Sep 23, 2005)

Flying Turtle said:


> Great idea, Wutda. I have removed the wax paper from my lantern and replaced it with the Press N Seal. A much more elegant solution. Didn't even have to buy any since my wife already had some. Thanks.
> 
> Geoff



Cool. I'm glad someone besides myself tried it. My wife just rolled her eyes when I showed her 

I too had some of this press n seal already in the house. IMHO it works great and you can always remove it.

Anyone know how hot this lantern gets when running for extended periods? I'm hoping not too hot as to melt the press n seal.


----------



## zespectre (Sep 23, 2005)

Hrmmm, gonna have to try the press n' seal trick. By the way Wutda, that lantern doesn't get anywhere near warm enough to affect the press n' seal.


----------



## Wutda (Sep 24, 2005)

zespectre said:


> Hrmmm, gonna have to try the press n' seal trick. By the way Wutda, that lantern doesn't get anywhere near warm enough to affect the press n' seal.



Thanks for that info zespectre. It would have been a bummer if the lantern got too hot for the press n seal.


----------



## cobb (Sep 25, 2005)

Excuse me, but where would one might find this light at target? I searched the camping dept, the flashlight dept by the light bulbs, toys and electronics and did not see it. I did however see some cheap plastic ones, much similar to the ones you see at walmart.


----------



## Quickbeam (Sep 25, 2005)

Some of them have them, some of them don't.

Update on the Brookstone lanterns - I went to the mall and found a Brookstone store. They have four 5mm LEDs inside. One click turns on 1 LED, next turns on all 4, next turns it off. Very unimpressive. I won't be getting them for review.


----------



## Kilted (Sep 26, 2005)

Wutda said:


> I just picked up a couple of these RR LED lanterns from Target. It's still daylight out, but so far I'm pretty happy with it. I put on some Glad Press N' Seal plastic wrap to act as a diffuser.
> 
> I've been looking to get some LED lanterns for emergency/blackout use. Hopefully, these will fit the bill.




Ok, I tried the Glad Press'n Seal also. ***** to put on, thinking of making a pattern and trying over.

Other than that IT WORKS! Smoothes out the beam very well.

=D~~ Kilted


----------



## Wutda (Sep 26, 2005)

Kilted said:


> Ok, I tried the Glad Press'n Seal also. ***** to put on, thinking of making a pattern and trying over.
> 
> Other than that IT WORKS! Smoothes out the beam very well.
> 
> =D~~ Kilted



Yeah...I literally just slapped it on the lantern. I tried to get it as smooth as possible, but there were still a few wrinkles. Don't know if the wrinkles affects the light quality though.


----------



## electronics4life (Sep 26, 2005)

I used my folding fluorescent lantern for a mere 20 minutes this weekend. The River Rock is now substantially brighter, and should stay that brightness for 8 hours according to runtime tests provided on this forum. I guess I will keep it after all. Time to get some of that Glad press n seal.


----------



## Kilted (Sep 28, 2005)

The one "problem" the Glad wrap did not fix - the lantern has a strong bluish cast to the light.

=D~~ Kilted


----------



## BlackDecker (Sep 30, 2005)

I picked up the River Rock lantern at Target yesterday. I was amazed at the light output! I have an old Coleman 4C battery lantern that is at least 3 times the size of the RR lantern, and the RR blew it away on light output.

The RR lantern is small and light enough to take on backpacking trips (unless you're really into ultralight backpacking).

Should make an excellent tent light. A bargain for $20.


----------



## JohnK (Oct 5, 2005)

Purchased the River Rock lantern on the review.

Great little light. I am surprised at the quality, and the thought put into this thing. It's even got three little rubber pads on the bottom so it won't slide.

The tightly fitting bottom is a plus, as you won't inadvertantly lose the damn thing. Also it seals well.

Buy one, you won't regret it.

Did I mention the Jupiter is white as heck, no off color at all.


----------



## Phaserburn (Oct 5, 2005)

This lantern is one of the lights I would put into the "damn nice performer and quality for the buck" class, along with the likes of the SL Propoly Lux and Fenix, to name a few of the most recent ones. I run mine on nimh, and it works great.


----------



## JimH (Oct 5, 2005)

JohnK said:


> Buy one, you won't regret it.



I did buy one, and I did regret it.
.

.

.

I regretted not buying 2 more. By the time I realized my mistake, the store was sold out of them. I had to hit 4 more Target stores before I found a store that had any of them. I bought the last 2.

BTW, fantastic tip about the Press 'N Seal.


----------



## BlackDecker (Oct 6, 2005)

The word must be out... the local Target by my office is sold out of the RR Lantern. I'd agree, this light ranks right up there with the SL ProPoly 4AA Lux as the best light for the buck honors.


----------



## zespectre (Oct 6, 2005)

Yeah, I sit between two targets and damned if they don't BOTH keep selling out of the RR Lantern, the .5watt 2xAAA, and the 2xAA. The 2xC seems to hang around a bit.

Darnit, I want to stock up on the .5watts and the lanterns as gifts!


----------



## Kilted (Oct 8, 2005)

For those interested, I just got a runtime of 9-hours on 2600mah Titanium AA from Amondo Tech.

=D~~ Kilted


----------



## cobb (Oct 9, 2005)

I have yet to see them at my targets. I even asked someone who worked there. They looked, but all they could find was the coleman fuel and cf ones, then the cheap rayovac ones.


----------



## zespectre (Oct 9, 2005)

The Target in Rockville MD (right near the RIO mall) was FULLY stocked with Inova and River Rock lights including the River Rock LED/Incandescent combo light which I hadn't seen before. The wife and I were headed out camping and swung by there en route.

Well, okay, they aren't fully stocked now as I bought all 5 of the .5 watt 2xAAA lights they had for Christmas presents.


----------



## InfidelCastro (Oct 10, 2005)

These lanterns sound really neat. I think I might wait to see if they put a dimmer switch on them though before I buy. I also don't understand why it's a AA, but whatever. I'd rather have it use D's. But for something like backpacking, AA's are best, I agree.


----------



## Phaserburn (Oct 11, 2005)

ICast, maybe you shouldn't wait. This light appears to be selling like hotcakes, so I think it's doubtful the manufacturer will be modifying it any time soon. Besides, with AAs, you can more easily use nimh cells, and get even longer runtime.


----------



## BlackDecker (Oct 11, 2005)

With an 8 hour runtime, it's a pretty efficient lantern using 4 AA cells. I've yet to use up the included AA alkaline batteries that came with it.


----------



## Flash_Gordon (Oct 11, 2005)

InfidelCastro said:


> These lanterns sound really neat. I think I might wait to see if they put a dimmer switch on them though before I buy. I also don't understand why it's a AA, but whatever. I'd rather have it use D's. But for something like backpacking, AA's are best, I agree.



You may not realize how small this lantern is. 4 D cells would cause the size and weight to at least double.

I also wish it had a low level as opposed to the strobe function. A good mod candidate for this.

It runs great on the AAs. I have over 9 hours on my first set.

If you can find one, I'm pretty sure you will not be disappointed. If you are, it would go in B/S/T in a heartbeat.

Mark


----------



## TornadoKat (Oct 11, 2005)

@ Wutda

Wife eye rolling... I know the feeling man! Just remind her that addictions come in much worse forms than flashlights, and she should be lucky if flashlights is your addiction 

I love this light. I used to have a flourescent lantern to take camping. If I rolled into a campsite at dark and had to have some light to start unpacking I could use the flourescent first then once the propane lantern and bottles were unpacked switch to those. But this little guy is lighter and takes less room, is easier to have sitting right on the top of everything else ready to use immediately, looks as bright as my flourescent (althought the output isn't as even... gotta try that Press N' Seal idea), won't burn out and make me look all over the place for a replacement bulb, won't give fits starting in cold weather, and uses cheap rechargeable or Alkaline AA's!

If you use it in a corner or edge of an area, you can wrap aluminum foil (shiny side facing the LED of course) around half the lantern and get a little more brightness towards the other direction. Helps fill in the gaps a little too!


----------



## L.E.D. (Oct 12, 2005)

Forgive me if I am mistaken, but it looks like the RR blows away the Osram on light output AND coverage area? The only edge the Osram appears to have is a much smoother "beam"...

..?


----------



## JimH (Oct 12, 2005)

L.E.D. said:


> The only edge the Osram appears to have is a much smoother "beam"...
> 
> ..?



If you apply a little "Press N Seal" wrap, it loses that advantage - voice of experience.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 12, 2005)

Using Parafilm I’ve been able to smooth out the River Rock lantern beam. The frosty looking Parafilm is normally used to seal glass beakers in a laboratory. I use the material to mask areas for my other hobby that uses an airbrush. Parafilm has the unique property of sticking without glue. It uses a wax material, maybe paraffin, as a binder. Parafilm comes in a long roll. You snip off a section, stretch it then apply. The section is ‘activated’ by stretching it approximately three to four times its length. It takes a minute to practice stretching the film. You have to stretch it to just the right length. If it is not stretched enough then the film is slightly motley and it stretch too far you can guess that the film will snap. You learn how much to stretch very quickly. After the film is applied then it can then be wrapped or prodded into crevices with your fingernail or a wet toothpick.







As an experiment I covered half of the RR lantern window with Parafilm to see the difference a frosty diffusion would make on the light. You see in the pictures below how dramatic a difference the frosted window makes.

You can see in the pictures comparing the Osram Golden Dragon lantern running on high beam to the RR lantern that the Osram light still has the smoother beam. With a Parafilm wrap over the RR lantern window is considerably smoother but the Osram is just a far smoooother light beam. Notice that the ‘Cassini Gap’ dark inner ring on the RR lantern is completely smoothed over. I was quite surprised that a little Parafilm would repair the dark ring completely. The Parafilm makes quite a dramatic difference in smoothing the ringy and rough beam in the RR lantern.






This picture is looking down the River Rock Lantern showing the beam pattern with half of the window covered with Parafilm.











This is the Osram beam view from the top.






For the River Rock lantern I simply wrapped the stretched Parafilm in place around the outside of the clear plastic protector. It took less than five minutes to apply and push the excess Parafilm in the edges of the light. I suppose the waterproof Parafilm would be advantageous in two ways; the frosty film softens the hard clear light beam and the film also protects the clear plastic. I don’t know how durable the Parafilm is on the light but for my use the film is durable and cheap enough for my use. Cheap is relatively speaking; you have to buy a big roll that lasts forever. But that one roll of film has many uses like sealing and grafting plants, insulator for wiring and tightening up threads in flashlight. If you have a local lab, medical supply house, doctor’s office or hospital you might be able to convince them you need a small 2x3” strip of Parafilm.

I could write a long post on how to use Parafilm but this web site shows how to use it. It is very easy to use, sticks to just about everything, can be used to shape curves and it really loves to stick to itself.

Applying Parafilm 

The RR light is brighter than the Osram. The picture below exaggerates the difference unfairly. Most of the beam of the RR light is projected down onto the paper while the Osram beam is projected upwards.






I think both lights have there place. The RR has its emitter pointed downward. With the emitter facing down there is no direct glare from the emitter. The RR light makes an excellent close area light for a personal beam and night reading. The Osram lantern emitter is reversed; the emitter is facing upward. The up facing emitter makes quite a glare in my eyes when working next to the light. I don’t think the Osram would make a good reading light. The Osram would be better positioned above my eye level for a wider and smoother area light. With a little Parafilm around the Osram ‘glare globe’ the light is not a harsh beam it once was. Both lights benefit from using Parafilm to modify the emitter beams.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks for the tip, TrueBlue. I hadn't thought about using Parafilm. Got some in the other room here at the lab. Right now I'm using the Press-N-Seal, but it will be simple enough to give this a try.

Geoff


----------



## steve_vance (Oct 12, 2005)

MSaxatilus said:


> How does this lantern stack up to the Osram Golden Dragon LED Lantern?



I'm sending him one of the Osram lanterns for review


----------



## JimH (Oct 12, 2005)

Sources for Parafilm-M

Copy the following URL and paste it into the address block of your browser. If you click on it, like you should be able to do, the new BBS software will scramble the URL.

www.labdepotinc.com/Product_Details~id~80~pid~300.aspx


The following link works okay.
Micro-Mark


----------



## zespectre (Oct 12, 2005)

JimH said:


> Sources for Parafilm-M
> 
> Copy the following URL and paste it into the address block of your browser. If you click on it, like you should be able to do, the new BBS software will scramble the URL.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks!


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 12, 2005)

I got my roll of Parafilm through the Net from Pollard Water.com about 2 years ago. The company is reliable but I would never have expected to find the film there.


----------



## jchock (Oct 15, 2005)

I picked up one at the Target in Aguila, VA off 95 on rt 610. I think they had at least one more (they did have the new plastic bodied Inova ones, X5s, X1s, and and the RR .5W lights as well). Its a good little light. I put in four of the BatteryStation lithiums. Taking the top off was no problem. Putting a multi-meter on it, it runs on 6V (the four AAs output about 6.3V) and putting a multimeter across the L+/L- (LED output +/- I assume), gives 3.5V. Neat... Its smaller and much better suited to my purposes than the large 4D(?) coleman lantern my BIL lent me for the last outing...


----------



## Ikonomi (Oct 16, 2005)

I posted previously in another thread that I was having no trouble finding the lantern in my local Targets.

I guess I was lying. 

I went to two Targets today and there was no sign of the lantern at either store. I swear they were there last time I looked! There wasn't even a price tag hanger thing for the lantern at either store. I wonder what gives? I did pick up a RR 0.5W flashlight, though, so it wasn't a total loss.

Maybe they're in the process of upgrading the lantern's strobe function to a low output mode... Mmm.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Oct 16, 2005)

I noticed the same thing in my local Target yesterday. Seems there were no River Rocks or hang tags except for a few of the headlamps. The Inovas were almost gone, too. I think they must be having trouble keeping the lights in stock and just remove the tags until they get more.

Geoff


----------



## Ikonomi (Oct 17, 2005)

Alright, guys. I found one remaining lantern at the Super Target on 59 in Sugarland, TX. I was carrying it around in the cart until I realized that tomorrow is my dad's birthday and put it back in favor of a gift. :laughing:

I know, the lantern IS a good gift, but he harbors some sort of weird animosity toward flashlights, especially LEDs, and swears by his MiniMag.

They did NOT have hanging tags for the lantern, BTW. It was hanging from a RR 2AA tag.


----------



## Donald (Oct 18, 2005)

You all have convinced me that I need one, but they do not seem to exist at my closest Target here in Miami. I've checked about 3 times. 

Does anyone know what Target product number or UPC number I would ask for? I plan on trying another Target as soon as I can. Further, anyone have a picture of the River Rock Lantern in its packaging? (I came back to add that I do see a small picture in the review, that might be enough to help.)

By the way I notice a comment, that quality control is not all that good, so despite being "desperate" to get one, it would be a good idea to at least look it over before purchase, but unless they have more than one, it might be somewhat difficult to discern flaws inside the packaging. 

I cannot find the 2 x AAA River Rock light either. If any River Rock fancier has one of those to match their lantern is the 2 x AAA waterproof? They do seem to have a hang tag for it, but am not sure it is the right one.


----------



## Diode (Oct 18, 2005)

Donald said:


> Does anyone know what Target product number or UPC number I would ask for? I plan on trying another Target as soon as I can. Further, anyone have a picture of the River Rock Lantern in its packaging? (I came back to add that I do see a small picture in the review, that might be enough to help.)


The UPC is 490920805333. The corresponding line on my receipt reads "092080533 4AA 1 1W T 19.99". (Target's SKU looks like it's just the UPC with some digits stripped off.)


----------



## Donald (Oct 18, 2005)

Diode said:


> The UPC is 490920805333. The corresponding line on my receipt reads "092080533 4AA 1 1W T 19.99". (Target's SKU looks like it's just the UPC with some digits stripped off.)



Thanks Diode.  

I just tried another Target and they did not have the lanterns either. They did have the Energizer 2 in 1 LED light with the 2x brighter Nichia LED. I also saw this at the other Target, although I think they sold out. I believe it is more of a super candle than a lantern. I did buy it, it was not on sale like the LED flashlights, but I have not opened it. I may save it as a gift or if we suffer power outages from Hurricane Wilma the 21st named tropical storm of the season (tying the record set in 1933). It is at least a source of light for 80 hours on 4 x AAA batteries and is safe to use. Before I open it, does anyone know whether it is worth the $12.99 I paid?

I did find the 2 x AAA River Rock .5 watt flashlight though and got it. Has a hot spot, but I like it. A lot of power for a little, relatively inexpensive light that says it will run about 7+ hours. It is on sale for $8.99 this week. The receipt number is 092080528 for black, the last number changes to a 7 for silver. The package UPC for the black one adds a 90 in front of the number. Above the UPC it says T-TM311X-B. I did get a silver one for a gift and it has a -S.


----------



## InfidelCastro (Oct 19, 2005)

Target here has had four of them for several weeks. I've been holding off buying one until they get a dimmer switch.


----------



## wwglen (Oct 19, 2005)

I am waiting for the 50%-75% clearance in 3-6 months.

wwglen


----------



## Donald (Oct 19, 2005)

InfidelCastro said:


> Target here has had four of them for several weeks. I've been holding off buying one until they get a dimmer switch.


 
So where is "here" more or less? If your area has had them for several weeks I wonder why Miami has gotten none, especially with all the hurricanes, and now possibly Hurricane Wilma. It could be they were all sold to people without power and the store employees do not realize they came in and went out. 


So wwglen, why do you think they will be put on clearance? 

I do know that if they are my local Target may not even have a sign. It is only when you check the price with the scanner that you find out for sure. I have gotten a couple of SAK's (Swiss Army Knives) that way. Since I saw something about one clearance posted, I checked another Target, but they did not have any SAK's.


----------



## recon225 (Oct 20, 2005)

I found two of them at the Middletown New Jersey Target and grabbed them. It seems they are on sale for $17.99 but the display tag had no indication of it. The flashing function is sure to get some attention if you need it. The flash blinds me more than the standard on mode.


----------



## attowatt (Oct 21, 2005)

Using some 150 grit fine sandpaper, I was able to smooth out the artifacts that are inherent on this lantern. I first got the idea from the surefire fo4 beamshaper and was going to sand down the cylindrical lens on this lantern. Then decided against that as it might take a while to smooth it out. So instead I opted to sand down the outside of the halfmoon shaped dome. I knew I was taking a pretty big risk how it would come out, but figured the price was right at $14.99 less 10% discount this week at target. As you can see in the pics below a majority of the dome is smoothed sanded with the exception of the 2 columns that hold the reflector in place. I also played around with the resistor R7 on circuit board, and changed to a 10ohm resistor to dim the lantern, but have not figured a game plan on hi/lo switch. So I returned the surface mount resisitor, for full brightness. I think that by sanding the dome lens, less light is passing through, and so this is why I opted to leave original resisitor installed.

Obviously there is no turning back to a clear dome if you sand, as I did, but I am very happy with the results.

Enjoy,
Jim


Dome lens clear






diffused dome lens after sanding w/ 150 grit fine sandpaper






factory default lantern






modified lantern> sanded dome lens- ALL THE ARTIFACTS ARE GONE_YIPPEE






Left-factory ............................. Right-sanded






semi-top view- CAMERA DID the BLUE IMAGE EFFECT.






Left-factory ............................. Right-sanded


----------



## Sigman (Oct 21, 2005)

Very worthy mod! Simple & practical!! Thanks for sharing - now how the heck do I get one in Alaska?!


----------



## Flash_Gordon (Oct 21, 2005)

attowatt-

This is excellent! I have played around with Writeright film and Press & Seal wrap on the globe, but have not been really happy with the results. They look crappy too.

Your solution, while definitely permanent seems to have worked well. In the pictures, the horrible glare and artifacts seem to be gone without a large loss of usable output.

I am waiting for my Target to get more in so I can guinea pig one.

I think there might be a simpler approach to the dim mode question. If you look at R5 on the board this seems to control the flash rate. Put a damp finger across it and you will see the rate increase quite a bit.

Theory is that if the right value resistor can be found to replace or parallel R5, the flash rate can be increased enough to create a pulsed duty cycle and provide a dim mode. Many LED lights accomplish lower outputs by doing this.

The rate is fast enough to not perceive the blinking, but reduces the total output from the LED. There would be no need to mess with wiring or the switch. Blink mode would just become dim mode.

I do not have a resistor substitution box which would make this much easier or even possible to test.

Completely shorting R5 is fatal to the circuit.

Mark


----------



## attowatt (Oct 21, 2005)

Mark,

You are correct..... R5A is the timing resistor. I was able to go down to a 2.1 ohm resistor in parallel with R5A( above R5) and pwm the led on the flash mode of the lantern. R5 does nothing when paralleled.

I soldered in and tried cycling the lantern, but it does not work. It will not turn first setting ( bright) on with the resistor in. The second(flashing) mode does NOT work either. When I remove the 2.1 ohm the light works as factory default bright, flash, off. I was able to increment back up to a 20k ohm resistor and all 3 modes work, BUT the PWM is more of a strobe; so for now I will leave as a flashing (removed mod resistors) lantern.

Am thinking maybe attacking this pwm from the capacitor side? C2 or C1???

Jim


----------



## Phaserburn (Oct 21, 2005)

Great work! What would you estimate the output loss to be?


----------



## Flash_Gordon (Oct 21, 2005)

attowatt said:


> Am thinking maybe attacking this pwm from the capacitor side? C2 or C1???



Almost certain that there is a capacitor involved in the flash circuit. But, which one?

I am sitting here looking like a nerd Sherlock Holmes with my big magnifying glass peering at the circuit board.

Also subbing for a cap is a little bit trickier. If reduced value is what is needed, it will require lifting the installed cap at at least one end. Also I can't see any values on them. Lots of guesswork, with great possibility of releasing magic smoke.

Wonder if they would like to send us a schematic so we can mod their light?

Mark


----------



## attowatt (Oct 21, 2005)

Flash_Gordon said:


> Wonder if they would like to send us a schematic so we can mod their light?
> 
> Mark



LOL


----------



## attowatt (Oct 21, 2005)

Phaserburn said:


> Great work! What would you estimate the output loss to be?




very minimal, now that i am looking at this pic. Because it seems that the light is more evenly dispersed/ spread out, I am no expert or claim to be, so I would say maybe 5 to 10% loss??

You can see the clear plastic columns(that hold reflector) on the lantern on right "more" than the lantern on left.


----------



## attowatt (Oct 21, 2005)

Sigman said:


> Very worthy mod! Simple & practical!! Thanks for sharing - now how the heck do I get one in Alaska?!




PM sent Sigman


----------



## attowatt (Oct 21, 2005)

Glow powder added:


----------



## attowatt (Oct 21, 2005)

dup sorry.


----------



## BVH (Oct 22, 2005)

Attowatt, the reflector hanging structure on my RR lantern is not completely vertical. It drops at a slight angle. The lantern top in your pic looks like it unscrews with a quarter turn? Having disassembled one do you think there is a way to straighten the reflector?


----------



## attowatt (Oct 22, 2005)

BVH,

After looking at mine closely, I agree with you mine is not vertical either. It is at an angle to the left-if looking at it from front, with river rock dispalyed .

As for the lantern top, yes it does unscrew with exactly a quarter turn. The two metal posts that are vertical are connected to the battery neg/pos. When you pull top off these 2 posts are holding down the circuit board; also the reflector housing. I just noticed on mine 1 was showing more thread meaning it was causing the alignment to be off slightly. I loosened that 1 and tightened the other so the same amount of threads are showing on both posts, and now it seems vertical. Thanks for pointing that out.

Hope this helps
Jim


----------



## BVH (Oct 22, 2005)

Jim, thanks for blazing this trail! I'll give that a try tomorrow.


----------



## attowatt (Oct 22, 2005)

Thanks BVH,

Still stumped on the pwm mode trying to get that to work... no luck, maybe someone will post with possibilities.

Jim


----------



## John N (Oct 22, 2005)

Is the switch mechanical?

If so, how about just replacing the circuit with one of Wayne's sammies and then adding a second switch to control an in-line resistor for "low" mode(s)?

-john


----------



## attowatt (Oct 24, 2005)

John N said:


> Is the switch mechanical?
> 
> If so, how about just replacing the circuit with one of Wayne's sammies and then adding a second switch to control an in-line resistor for "low" mode(s)?
> 
> -john




What do you mean mechanical?

it is a pretty small momentary on type switch.


----------



## tmf2 (Oct 28, 2005)

>It seems to me the best mod for this light would to figure out how to frost the lens inside to even out the light.

Has anyone just frosted the globe with plain frosted
window spray yet? That just might do it.

Dennis


----------



## Kryosphinx (Oct 28, 2005)

Do you think one of georges80's D2DIM drivers might work?


----------



## attowatt (Oct 29, 2005)

tmf2 said:


> >It seems to me the best mod for this light would to figure out how to frost the lens inside to even out the light.
> 
> Has anyone just frosted the globe with plain frosted
> window spray yet? That just might do it.
> ...



Try reading page 3 on this post.


----------



## Donald (Oct 29, 2005)

attowatt said:


> Try reading page 3 on this post.



I assume you mean around post #80, where 150 grit sandpaper was used to "frost" the outside of the halfmoon shaped dome? With my settings I only have one page, as I prefer to be able to scroll down. 

I guess I'll worry about it, if I ever manage to get one of these lanterns!  None of the three Targets in my area had them.....and then Hurricane Wilma hit. My power just came back. Before then, I found I was really glad to have a headlamp. The little Energizer twice as bright Nichia technology lantern, that Target did have, was nice as a super candle/flashlight, but not in the same league light wise, with the River Rock. On the other hand the Energizer is supposed to run for 80 hours....yeah, a low setting would be nice for the River Rock lantern.


----------



## The-David (Nov 2, 2005)

I had bout the Osram and the RR heres a my pic side by side. 



Had to sell the osram though, needed the $


----------



## attowatt (Nov 2, 2005)

Donald said:


> I assume you mean around post #80, where 150 grit sandpaper was used to "frost" the outside of the halfmoon shaped dome? With my settings I only have one page, as I prefer to be able to scroll down.
> 
> I guess I'll worry about it, if I ever manage to get one of these lanterns!  None of the three Targets in my area had them.....and then Hurricane Wilma hit. My power just came back. Before then, I found I was really glad to have a headlamp. The little Energizer twice as bright Nichia technology lantern, that Target did have, was nice as a super candle/flashlight, but not in the same league light wise, with the River Rock. On the other hand the Energizer is supposed to run for 80 hours....yeah, a low setting would be nice for the River Rock lantern.




Donald: yes post #80 using sandpaper works great. My settings too have have 1 page config as i scroll as well. Sorry that you have not had luck finding these lanterns, I will check Target's locally to see if any more lanterns are available and post them  here  


I like this lantern, as it has a lot of room to try out mods( dont get me wrong i love my chop(d) KL1 as an edc, but this is perfect for at home use or camping(I imagine). 

I have another lantern that I will use to install a Click Me! that draws <88uA. I have not decided where to have flashing led; inside dome or on top of lantern next to factory switch?

Here is pic of flasher using a 3mm led:


----------



## attowatt (Nov 4, 2005)

Flash_Gordon said:


> <<<snip
> I am waiting for my Target to get more in so I can guinea pig one.
> 
> I think there might be a simpler approach to the dim mode question. snip>>>
> Mark




Any luck on the "dimmer mode"

Jim


----------



## Darell (Nov 4, 2005)

George's uFlex and nFlex products would work perfectly in this application - if they could be made to fit. The uFlex is too big, and the nFlex is double-sided. 

But with one of these circuits in there, you'd get the Dreamy UI™ that would allow dimming, max output, auto-sleep. Would be pretty sweet! I'll see if I can shove one of them in there after I get done sanding my dome (why does that sound odd?)


----------



## Flash_Gordon (Nov 4, 2005)

attowatt said:


> Any luck on the "dimmer mode"
> 
> Jim



Not yet. Went to my nearest Targets earlier this week. Neither had any lanterns but I was told by the manager of one they were on the way. He is putting two back for me and I'll check next week.

I just do not want to labrat the only one I have.

BTW, the sanding trick works great. I used some plumber's type emery cloth that comes in a roll. About 220 grit I think. Got the dome uniformly clouded. My eyes say very little output was lost, but the nasty artifacts and painful glare are gone.

Mark


----------



## yuandrew (Nov 4, 2005)

Well, if you live in the So.Cal area, the Target over by Puente Hills Mall has two left. I was there two days ago and they are hidden at the very bottom of the shelf


----------



## Darell (Nov 4, 2005)

Eeek! Anybody throw a bone to this goober? I thought I'd marked my orientation.. and I swear I did - and then managed to wipe my mark off. Can somebody tell me polarity of the circuit board? I can tell which power leg is which, but need to know which hole to put it through.

Of course my poroblem is quickly solved if somebody can instead tell me if the thing has reverse polarity protection.

:help:


----------



## attowatt (Nov 4, 2005)

Darell said:


> Eeek! Anybody throw a bone to this goober? I thought I'd marked my orientation.. and I swear I did - and then managed to wipe my mark off. Can somebody tell me polarity of the circuit board? I can tell which power leg is which, but need to know which hole to put it through.
> 
> Of course my poroblem is quickly solved if somebody can instead tell me if the thing has reverse polarity protection.
> 
> :help:




HAHAHAHAHA< laughing on the "sanding my dome post" then you need to know which hole to put it through? 

OK... the D2 and R7 are connected to the (-) negative side. which means the D1 is attached to the positive side as indicated by the cathode " marking" on D1.

With the lantern positioned so that the "RIVER ROCK" is facing you, the letters LTJ-0154AA (on circuit board) should be upside down.

Hope this helps.

Jim


----------



## Beamhead (Nov 4, 2005)

OK I bought one of these who do I send it off to for modding.


----------



## attowatt (Nov 4, 2005)

Flash_Gordon said:


> Not yet. Went to my nearest Targets earlier this week. Neither had any lanterns but I was told by the manager of one they were on the way. He is putting two back for me and I'll check next week.
> 
> I just do not want to labrat the only one I have.
> 
> ...




Plumbers tape emery cloth is probably better than the sandPAPER I used; it kept tearing easily and would not conform to dome. If you cannot find/get another lantern send me a pm as I have just recently(yesterday) acquired ANOTHER 6 lanterns


----------



## Darell (Nov 5, 2005)

attowatt said:


> HAHAHAHAHA< laughing on the "sanding my dome post" then you need to know which hole to put it through?
> 
> OK... the D2 and R7 are connected to the (-) negative side. which means the D1 is attached to the positive side as indicated by the cathode " marking" on D1.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jim! I'm happy to report that I *still* don't know if there is any reverse-polarity protection. I'm guessing not, so your help was most welcome! Good catch on the cathode mark of D1.

My dome is sanded, and my holes are correctly poked.

Now..has anybody tried removing the reverse cone reflector? I'm thinking it MAY help smooth things out even better, and block less light. With the top and bottom pretty shiny, the light has to come out the window eventually - I'm not sure that cone is needed. Anybody try yet, or should I be the first with this particular violation?


----------



## Darell (Nov 5, 2005)

attowatt said:


> Plumbers tape emery cloth is probably better than the sandPAPER I used; it kept tearing easily and would not conform to dome. If you cannot find/get another lantern send me a pm as I have just recently(yesterday) acquired ANOTHER 6 lanterns


I think the best is some wet/dry 320 grit or so. Using it damp makes it nicely flexible.

I'll go clean out my Target next time too, and offer them up at cost. No PMs or emails to me yet though! Not until I actually have them!


----------



## Darell (Nov 5, 2005)

Beamhead said:


> OK I bought one of these who do I send it off to for modding.


:wave:

It looks like I'll eventually be able to make it work with the Darell/George UI. But not for a bit yet!

You just want your dome sanded?


----------



## attowatt (Nov 5, 2005)

attowatt said:


> Mark,
> 
> You are correct..... R5A is the timing resistor. I was able to go down to a 2.1 ohm resistor in parallel with R5A( above R5) and pwm the led on the flash mode of the lantern. R5 does nothing when paralleled.
> 
> ...



I re-installed the 20K ohm resistor across R5A and if you DONT look directly at the lantern in "fast strobe" mode, it is acceptable as a poor mans dimmer. When in dim mode, you really cant tell it's strobing, unless you look directly at lantern(if that makes sense). 310mA on high and 80mA on low(dim) using existing batteries( not new).

I will leave it like this until some one try's another board.

Darell: Had not given it much thought about removing the lower reverse cone reflector. Dont know about yours, but the top of lantern( flat portion) on mine is not shiny like the bottom(flat portion), which appears to be a mirror. If you do remove the bottom reflector please post your findings, as I am ready.

Jim


----------



## Beamhead (Nov 5, 2005)

Darell said:


> :wave:
> 
> It looks like I'll eventually be able to make it work with the Darell/George UI. But not for a bit yet!
> 
> You just want your dome sanded?


 
:wave: Darell, I think I'll sand my own dome and poke my own holes, but that UI setup would be sweet.


----------



## chvylvr35O (Nov 5, 2005)

Been lurking here and finally signed up to post my simple mod. I had thought about sanding the inside of the globe, but that was very permanent, so this is what I did. 

I went to Wal-mart and bought a Travel kit that has an assortment of plastic bottles that are translucent. I then cut off the bottom, cut to lenght then placed it inside the globe. It makes the light very smooth, but im not sure about how much output is lost. Just make sure not to cut to long because it will not seal the globe, and too short would rattle.

The Travel kits are $1.50 and there are two different kits at the store I was at, one with smooth sided bottles the other with "corragated" sides. I used the corragated one, but I will try the smooth one when I get my second lantern. I also used the size that fit right into the taper of the globe, so it can't move around. 

Well there it is, maybe it will be an idea that some of you guys would like to use. I would take some pics, but my camera is on vaction with my parents in Vegas at the PBR finals.


----------



## Darell (Nov 5, 2005)

attowatt said:


> Darell: Had not given it much thought about removing the lower reverse cone reflector. Dont know about yours, but the top of lantern( flat portion) on mine is not shiny like the bottom(flat portion), which appears to be a mirror. If you do remove the bottom reflector please post your findings, as I am ready.


Mine is the same, unshiny at the top. But still reflective enough, I think. Could be painted white. But while out fooling with it (instead of sleeping, natch) I realize that removing the cone will then bounce a LOT of light off that bottom mirror. And that light ends up in your eyes more than out where you want it. I'm now thinking the cone was probably a good idea in the first place. 

Man, I still can't believe how fast these nimh batteries self-discharge. Just put some in off my "charged" shelf, and I thought I'd broken the lantern (again). Just dead batteries!


----------



## Darell (Nov 5, 2005)

Beamhead said:


> :wave: Darell, I think I'll sand my own dome and poke my own holes, but that UI setup would be sweet.


Beam - Really we shouldn't be talking like this in public.


----------



## attowatt (Nov 5, 2005)

chvylvr35O said:
 

> Been lurking here and finally signed up to post my simple mod. I had thought about sanding the inside of the globe, but that was very permanent, so this is what I did.
> 
> I went to Wal-mart and bought a Travel kit that has an assortment of plastic bottles that are translucent. I then cut off the bottom, cut to lenght then placed it inside the globe. It makes the light very smooth, but im not sure about how much output is lost. Just make sure not to cut to long because it will not seal the globe, and too short would rattle.
> 
> ...




Hi chvylvr35O,

Glad to see you signed up. I had tried something similar, by putting a small piece of plastic on the outside of dome, but could not get it to stay. I like your "temp" idea so you can revert to factory mode if need be. Yea once you start sanding, there's no turning back. does that piece of plastic fit snug inside and is it touching the led or not?

Again welcome.

Jim


----------



## Beamhead (Nov 5, 2005)

Darell said:


> Beam - Really we shouldn't be talking like this in public.


 
My bad, for now I'll just go with the press and seal until you come up with the UI mod.






I think I can blame attowatt for this....


----------



## attowatt (Nov 5, 2005)

hee hee hee:devil:


----------



## chvylvr35O (Nov 5, 2005)

attowatt said:


> Hi chvylvr35O,
> 
> Glad to see you signed up. I had tried something similar, by putting a small piece of plastic on the outside of dome, but could not get it to stay. I like your "temp" idea so you can revert to factory mode if need be. Yea once you start sanding, there's no turning back. does that piece of plastic fit snug inside and is it touching the led or not?
> 
> ...


 
It fits very snug if you cut it to the proper length and have right diameter source bottle. It doesnt touch the led, it is outside of the metal bars and is only touching the lower globe and inside upper.

Here is a bad pic of it using a pda camera:


----------



## BobVA (Nov 5, 2005)

Darell said:


> Thanks Jim! I'm happy to report that I *still* don't know if there is any reverse-polarity protection. I'm guessing not, so your help was most welcome! Good catch on the cathode mark of D1.



Just sanded the inside of the dome on mine (600 grit and a hemostat did the trick) and it's a lot nicer lantern now.

I was going to mark the polarity before I pulled it apart, but noticed the circuit board is keyed so it only installs one way. The board has a notch by the positive connecter that keys to a ridge inside the lantern upper assembly.

The globe section on mine is similarly keyed so it only installs one way on the battery case.


Cheers,
Bob


----------



## attowatt (Nov 5, 2005)

chvylvr35O said:


> It fits very snug if you cut it to the proper length and have right diameter source bottle. It doesnt touch the led, it is outside of the metal bars and is only touching the lower globe and inside upper.
> 
> Here is a bad pic of it using a pda camera:




Ahh

chvylvr35O,
I like the picture. I am a firm believer in a picture is worth a thousand words. Also like the setup. can you see the effect of the "corragated" sides on the "output" light pattern?

Any chance of getting a "bad pic" with the same setup and the lantern on?

Jim


----------



## chvylvr35O (Nov 5, 2005)

attowatt said:


> Ahh
> 
> chvylvr35O,
> I like the picture. I am a firm believer in a picture is worth a thousand words. Also like the setup. can you see the effect of the "corragated" sides on the "output" light pattern?
> ...


 
Trust me it was a bad pic, I cleaned it up in photoshop to make it not a horrible pic. To my eyes I notice the corragated sides in the beam only very slightly, mostly if I turn the lantern while looking at the wall. I will probably try a smooth sided bottle on the second one and compare them. Here is a bad pic with it on, trust me this camera does not do it justice. ETA lantern is aproximately 6" from the wall.


----------



## attowatt (Nov 5, 2005)

Thanks for the picture chvylvr35O,

it looks REALLY smooth in that shot. I am really thinking of trying this. How much light is lost, if you had to guesstimate?

Jim


----------



## grayman4hire (Nov 6, 2005)

I was at target today and had to buy one. Pretty impressive. Now my fiance can't burn a hole in my tent the next time we go camping.


----------



## jar3ds (Nov 6, 2005)

grayman4hire said:


> I was at target today and had to buy one. Pretty impressive. Now my fiance can't burn a hole in my tent the next time we go camping.



i just bought one too... really impressed with it... my wife and I burned a hole through our tent the first time camping together with a propaine lamp.... not again... i have it next to my bed on my night stand... takes up a lot less room than a full sized lamp


----------



## Flash_Gordon (Nov 6, 2005)

chvylvr35O-

Pretty great idea! We have been trying all types of diffusion techniques here. The best so far is attowatt's dome sanding. It works very well with pretty minimal light loss, but is permanent and a little tricky to do.

What would be great is a picture of your lantern sitting in the same spot with and without the diffuser.

It is cheap, pretty easy and reversible. What tool did you use to cut the bottle?

I am getting a couple more of these lanterns to work on the circuit for a dimming function, but I want to also try your idea.

Mark


----------



## chvylvr35O (Nov 6, 2005)

attowatt said:


> Thanks for the picture chvylvr35O,
> 
> it looks REALLY smooth in that shot. I am really thinking of trying this. How much light is lost, if you had to guesstimate?
> 
> Jim


 
I am not sure, it doesn't seem like it loses much output. When I get another lantern and my good camera back I will do a side by side.



Flash_Gordon said:


> chvylvr35O-
> 
> Pretty great idea! We have been trying all types of diffusion techniques here. The best so far is attowatt's dome sanding. It works very well with pretty minimal light loss, but is permanent and a little tricky to do.
> 
> ...


 My pda camera really doesn't do well with the light. My good camera will be back by tuesday and I will try it then.

I used a utility knife to cut it. I wrapped a peice of masking tape around the bottle to make a good guide and did my best to cut it straight. I might try next time to put something in the bottle to make it more rigid and use a bandsaw or something.

Is it possible to make the lantern ON-OFF rather then have it flash or dim. They really should have omitted the flash mode, that is my only complaint about it.


----------



## vic303 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hey guys, being unwilling to sand the globes on my only RR lantern, I opted for a less permanent fix--I used 'invisible' scotch tape on the outer globe. Had to be careful to overlap the 3 rows only slightly, smooth all bubbles out, and to start/end on the sides where the interior metal posts are, but WOW! What an improvement! Ringy output is almost totally gone, negligible output loss, and a much more 'lightbulb-like' useable light.


----------



## attowatt (Nov 16, 2005)

Using tritium vials by [email protected] here , this is what I have come up with on my RR lantern. Makes it easy to find your Lantern if the power is out or if camping out. I used Silicone Sealant RTV to attach the vial to base of lantern. Sorry for blurry pics.

Jim:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2005)

Nice work attowat! :goodjob:


----------



## zespectre (Nov 17, 2005)

Darn it Attowat, now I've gotta go find one of those vials and do that...sheesh, can't you guys leave well enough alone!?!
:laughing:


----------



## attowatt (Nov 19, 2005)

zespectre said:


> Darn it Attowat, now I've gotta go find one of those vials and do that...sheesh, can't you guys leave well enough alone!?!
> :laughing:




 :laughing:


----------



## Darell (Nov 22, 2005)

Do you need a detailed description of my new "paper bag" mod? Works almost as well as my "depleted battery" mod, though is more easily adjustable from 100% brightness all the way down to almost 0%.

Eventually, we'll be able to do this with electronics, but by the time I have a product to give it a shot, these River Rock guys may already be there first!

***edit: Ok, this is crazy. This post was supposed to come AFTER the one that is currently below it! I swear! I replied to that last one, and mine was posted before! Not quite as funny up here!


----------



## attowatt (Nov 22, 2005)

any other dimmer mode options??



attowatt said:


> I re-installed the 20K ohm resistor across R5A and if you DONT look directly at the lantern in "fast strobe" mode, it is acceptable as a poor mans dimmer. When in dim mode, you really cant tell it's strobing, unless you look directly at lantern(if that makes sense). 310mA on high and 80mA on low(dim) using existing batteries( not new).
> 
> I will leave it like this until some one try's another board.
> 
> ...


----------



## grrickar (Nov 27, 2005)

I hope someone can help me find one of these. I live in NE Alabama (Huntsville) and we have a whopping *two* Target stores. I could not even tell you how far away the next ones are because they are relatively new to this area (although we have a rather large distribution center here, hmmmm). 

I posted in another thread on this board an offer to buy a couple of these (cover all expenses plus a bit of a thank you for anyone willing to help me get one or two). Heck as rare as these things seem to be they would likely sell like hot cakes on Ebay. I'll send a certified check or use my Paypal account if anyone can still find these or if someone has one and wants to part with it. I camp and hike alot (trying to do the AT one section at a time) so something like this would be very handy. Safer than a candle lantern, and more powerful than the Brunton Glorb (which is more expensive and apparently not as 'robust')

Meanwhile I'll shakedown the Target store managers and see what gives. I have *never* seen River Rock products at either of our Target stores. 

If anyone would be willing to get 1-2 of these (make me a happy boy for Christmas) please email me at narabedla_esiw[at]yahoo[dot]com


----------



## grrickar (Dec 2, 2005)

Thanks to all that offered to help. I finally found one at one of our local Target stores (the last one!). The price was only $12.99, at that price I hope that they get some more in soon!


----------



## GeoScouter (Dec 2, 2005)

grrickar said:


> Thanks to all that offered to help. I finally found one at one of our local Target stores (the last one!). The price was only $12.99, at that price I hope that they get some more in soon!


 
$12.99?? I paid $19.99. Is it on sale? I'm heading there tomorrow to check it out. I have two and gave one away but for that price I will pick up a couple more.


----------



## TrueBlue (Dec 2, 2005)

Today I bought two RR lanterns at Target and they were priced at $19.99.


----------



## grrickar (Dec 2, 2005)

They were marked on the shelf at 19.99 each, but this particular lantern rang up at the register for $12.99. I wonder if they ran them on sale and forgot to change the price back? This was the last one, and I am calling in the morning to see if they get any on their truck in the morning. I'm keeping my fingers crossed they are still that price. While I was at it I picked up a RR keychain light and a 2xAAA RR light as well.


----------



## grrickar (Dec 3, 2005)

I went back and got 2 more, but they were $19.99. :mecry:


----------



## Mr_Light (Dec 4, 2005)

FYI, as mentioned in other threads, Target has all LED lights on sale 10% off this week. I price scanned the RR Lantern to confirm it is $17.99 on sale. All RR and Inovas, etc. are also on sale.


----------



## attowatt (Dec 4, 2005)

grrickar said:


> I went back and got 2 more, but they were $19.99. :mecry:




grrickar: if you take your reciept back I am sure they will price adjust and give you back the difference


----------



## Arkayne (Dec 7, 2005)

You guys may have read it already but just in case you didn't, I put an Osram Golden Dragon in my RR with good results. Check it out:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/100467

It's begging me for some diffusion so I plan on sandblasting the inside of the outer globe soon. I needed a compressor anyway, I might as well buy my own sandblasting kit.


----------



## Russell52 (Dec 11, 2005)

Arkayne said:


> You guys may have read it already but just in case you didn't, I put an Osram Golden Dragon in my RR with good results. Check it out:
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/100467
> 
> It's begging me for some diffusion so I plan on sandblasting the inside of the outer globe soon. I needed a compressor anyway, I might as well buy my own sandblasting kit.


 Thats awesome! I must mod my other one with that Orsam Gold,where did you order that Orsam,and what was the cost?? Looks like a huge diff,in brightness 

I love this lamp





I bought 2 the other day
Gonna mod one of them,And hopefull some one comes up with a proper dimmer mod,but untill then,I will put in a pot,or use attowatts idea.

Thanks


----------



## Russell52 (Dec 11, 2005)

never mind where you got it from just read more of your thread 

Thanks


----------



## attowatt (Dec 11, 2005)

Russell52: is that lantern actually in water?


----------



## Russell52 (Dec 11, 2005)

Ya,I think I might have pissed my fish off

No signs of leakage once I pulled it out either


----------



## attowatt (Dec 11, 2005)

It probably pissed them off when you went to strobe mode


----------



## Arkayne (Dec 11, 2005)

I posted a run-time plot of the RR w/golden dragon in this thread. I was surprised by the results!

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/100467


----------



## Russell52 (Dec 11, 2005)

attowatt said:


> It probably pissed them off when you went to strobe mode


I was afraid that if it strobed they would all end up upside down,dead that is,lol

Poor fish:lolsign:


----------



## grrickar (Dec 12, 2005)

attowatt said:


> It probably pissed them off when you went to strobe mode


 
Argh - fish seizure!!!


----------



## attowatt (Dec 12, 2005)

grrickar said:


> fish seizure!!!



Thats a tongue twister... say it fast 3 or 4 times

By the way... were you able to take the ones you had and get the lower price grrickar?


----------



## grrickar (Dec 12, 2005)

No, I should have but did not. I had some coworkers who wanted a lantern so I had contemplated selling a couple for $20, and then going and getting a couple on sale myself but instead I just told them where to get them. There was one lonely lantern hanging on the hook (still on sale), and my wife gave me that look when I said something about buying it. 

I did talk her into getting me a RR 1.5W 2C light. Looks nice for a $22 light! I picked up another 0.5W RR for my wife's uncle. 

On that price I posted originally where they were $13, I'm wondering if my mother in-law was wrong about that. She bought the first one for me near her house, and told me it was that much, but she bought other things so I think she was wrong and was looking at something else on the receipt. I went back and found them to be $20, and then they dropped to about $18 last week with the 10% off. 

I got there too late for the Inova lights - all the good ones were gone. I have liked their stuff every since I bought a keychain LED pinch light from them. I have had it about 10 years now and never had any issues with it - in fact the batteries are still live and well.


----------



## Russell52 (Dec 12, 2005)

grrickar said:


> Argh - fish seizure!!!


----------



## CroMAGnet (Jan 2, 2006)

Has anyone figured out a 2-stage mod for the RR Lantern yet? Just trying to catch up to all the threads 

Oh! Also, are there any runtime stats with NiMH's and Lithium Primaries?


----------



## windstrings (Nov 13, 2006)

attowatt said:


> Glow powder added:



Wicked..... Me likey!

Is it glowpaint or just power you used?.. and if only powder, what medium did you use to make it stick?

I have the glowpaint..I don't know if these make enough heat to be an issue.

I"ve even thought "what would happen" if you painted the globe with glowpaint instead of sanding it?.. you may get the same effect when on and an even better glow when its off?

Can "anyone" provide a link to anyone still selling these?

I can't find them in any of the target stores around me here and no one has them only that I can find!


----------



## jar3ds (Nov 13, 2006)

dang... if someone could mod a RR Lantern with a XR-E... that would be insane!


----------



## attowatt (Nov 13, 2006)

windstrings said:


> Wiked..... Me likey!
> 
> Is it glowpaint or just power you used?.. and if only powder, what medium did you use to make it stick?
> 
> ...



windstrings: I used Darkzeros(sp?) method of mixing glow powder to 90 minute epoxy. The 4-5 minute epoxy sets up too quickly. Usint the 90 minute stuff gives you more time to stir in more powder. I have used this method (Darkzero) so much now that as I am mixing in the powder, I will stop and flash a bright incandescent on the mixture as it sits on the cardboard(mixing board) to see if it is bright enough or not. I have mixed so much powder in 1 time that I believe the ratio was more like 5 parts powder to 4 parts epoxy.

Slowly mix in the powder and you should be good to go. The 90 minute stuff gives you enough time to mix and apply.

Your painting the globe with glow paint sounds like an excellent idea as the consistency is probably thinner than the epoxy method. try it.

Wish you had hit me up a year ago as I had tons of the RR lanterns/flashlights. Now I have only the RR AAAx2 led lights.

Jim


----------



## underdust (Nov 13, 2006)

windstrings said:


> Can "anyone" provide a link to anyone still selling these?
> 
> I can't find them in any of the target stores around me here and no one has them only that I can find!


Hi windstrings, 

FYI... I just sent you a PM. I have an new/unopened River Rock lantern here that I'm not using. If you are interested in it, please let me know.


----------



## windstrings (Nov 13, 2006)

underdust said:


> Hi windstrings,
> 
> FYI... I just sent you a PM. I have an new/unopened River Rock lantern here that I'm not using. If you are interested in it, please let me know.



PM sent..


----------



## Ikonomi (Nov 13, 2006)

jar3ds said:


> dang... if someone could mod a RR Lantern with a XR-E... that would be insane!


Haha, I was just looking at one of these in Target not 20 minutes ago and thinking the same thing.


----------



## windstrings (Nov 17, 2006)

underdust said:


> Hi windstrings,
> 
> FYI... I just sent you a PM. I have an new/unopened River Rock lantern here that I'm not using. If you are interested in it, please let me know.



I got my RR all perfect condition.... really cool.. I do like the light going down rather than up.... I want to be able to hang it off a limb and light up a little campsite area.

And I don't care much about a dim mode... I would never use it I don't think.. I'll put on some glowpaint to suffice for that...

Now I have to figure out the best place to apply... Humm.... I hate to cover any of the shiny reflective surfaces.. I have to find somewhere that would only by a plus without taking away....

Providing I can "first" figure out how to get this thing apart.. I barely got the batteries in! :laughing::laughing:

Thanks again Underwood for the little treat.. looks like I still owe you .80 cents.

Can someone tell me how to get this thing apart?
I don't want to break it by forcing anything... whats the secret combination.. I want to be able to put glowpaint on the top part of the inside?

---------------

ah.. I found two screws way up in those little triangular tunnels where the batteries are at.... now for a screwdriver to get that!


----------



## underdust (Nov 17, 2006)

windstrings said:


> Thanks again Underwood for the little treat.. looks like I still owe you .80 cents.



You don't owe me anything. I'm glad it got there and that you're enjoying it. Have fun !!


----------



## windstrings (Nov 17, 2006)

Well, I got it all apart except getting to the actual LED.. I didn't have the nerve to go any further... so instead I put a "heavy" coat on all the top portions that are presently only painted grey...As well as a heavy drop dab in the bottomside of the reflector cup where light doesn't hit much anyway..

I would have loved to do the above mod too.. but oh well.... there is quite a bit more material the way I did it anyway.. just not in as perfect a spot....

This thing was too hard for me to get to risk destroying it....

I'll let it all dry and put it back together and post pictures later....


----------



## windstrings (Nov 18, 2006)

underdust said:


> Have fun !!



Ok.. here goes... the finished product....


----------



## attowatt (Nov 19, 2006)

WOW LOOKS COOOL WINDSTRINGS......


----------



## windstrings (Nov 19, 2006)

This transmits a fair amount of glowlight allright.. the top just takes abit longer to charge, but the bottom part on the underneath of the reflector cup is instant.

I wished I could have figured out how to get the last piece out... my tools are limited and so is my knowhow with these things.... but it would have been "even" better!

Those little silver rods not only connect the top to the bottom, they establish an electrical connection too... if not careful the glowpaint can act as an insulator on the top part of the bolts where they make contact with the top.

Once they find thier nitch, they connect every time.

I actually prefer the bright clear light from the River rock over the Osrams... but I'm not trying to read.. I want to light us as much as I can to see with.


----------



## bbaker22 (Dec 16, 2006)

jar3ds said:


> dang... if someone could mod a RR Lantern with a XR-E... that would be insane!



I modded my RR lantern today w/ an XR-E. It was fairly easy and straightforward. 

I pulled the old LED off the pedestal.
Cut the wires to the LED.
Scraped all of the old adhesive off with a knife. 
I then used a handfile to shape the pedestal (very simple) so the XR-E would sit without shorting. 
Glued the XR-E down w/ Arctic Alumina. 
Removed the old negative wire from the converter.
Soldered the old postive wire to the postive top pad of the XR-E.
Soldered the new (longer) negative wire to the other top pad of the XR-E.
Routed the new longer negative wire under the pedestal.
Soldered the new longer negative wire to the converter.
Put it all back together and, voila, there is light.

In reality, my hands are super unsteady and getting those wires soldered to the tiny top pads was a major PITA. I even bumped the dome a bit w/ the soldering iron. 

Anyway, the end result seems nice. The lantern seems brighter (no idea how much). I also did a little lantern dome sanding while apart to smooth the beam. I've had the lantern running for 4 hours now w/ lame old NiMh's. No significant heat and the beam is still strong.

This was really an exercise in learning about XR-E mods for me. I plan to move onto bigger things (4xXR-E or 3xXR-E bike light) soon.

later,
baker


----------



## Pumaman (Dec 17, 2006)

thanks baker, been thinkin about this one. i have a p2 bin x-re that may just end up in my river rock.


----------



## Bearcat (Dec 19, 2006)

I was in Target today and saw something VERY similar to the RR lantern. There were three lanterns in one package, all different colors for $20. The only information on the box was that they were LED lanterns, took 4 AA batteries and were made in China. They were not in the flashlight section; I found them on the end of an isle in the store. Has anyone else seen these?


----------



## Flying Turtle (Dec 20, 2006)

These little lanterns are similar, but likely not nearly as bright as the River Rock. I've been tempted, and have been keeping an eye on them for price reductions. When they first showed up at Target they were $20, then went to $17 about a week ago. Now, for the last minute shoppers, they're back up to $20. After Christmas if there's any left, I figure they'll go down to $10 real quick.

Geoff


----------



## Bearcat (Dec 20, 2006)

I was thinking the same thing and put them back on shelf and hope that there will be at least one left after Christmas for half price. It would be a real happy if they were as bright as RR and only ended up costing $3.34 each. I bet someone could mod them real easy.


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Dec 22, 2006)

Folks, keep walking. I bought a pack a couple weeks ago, and it took me less than 60 seconds to determine these are a complete piece of junk, with no redeeming qualities. :thumbsdowRiver Rock's they ain't. Fit, finish and performance are not even in the RR's ballpark. I'd spend another $20 on one RR over three of these at the $17 markdown price I paid. After Christmas you'll probably be able to buy the three-pack for $5 or less. Even then, I won't be in line, so worthless are they. 

0:00 - Remove lantern from box.
0:05 - Note four cheap, anemic 5 mm LEDs pointing up toward a RR-_like_ reflective cone.
0:10 - Remove threaded battery cover. Note two short sets of shallow threads molded into base, covering only about 30% of circumference.
0:30 - Load four AA batteries in the not-too-terrible battery holder and insert into lantern body.
0:45 - Struggle to screw battery cover into body. With loaded battery holder, it's impossible to screw the cover into the base without cross-threading the cover. :hairpull: You either have to keep screwing it in cross-threaded until it pops into the proper threads on the last turn, or push on the cover to pop it into the proper threads. Once situated, it seems secure, but how long can these cheesy, shallow plastic threads survive cross-threading at every battery change?
0:60 - Go into dark laundry room and press power button. Nothing. Diddle with battery cover, light flickers. Unscrew cover slightly -- find sweet spot -- light works. This is supposed to be a "lantern," right? Dim only begins to describe this thing. :candle: Someone mentioned that this lantern has only one power level. The RR has only one also, but could use another one or two. On this lantern, however, three power levels would equate to dim, dimmer, and dimmest. To put a dimmer on this lantern would be akin to donning a pair of sunglasses on the eve of a full moon. If you turned a River Rock 4AA, 1.5 watt lantern on, and turned this one on next to it, you would not even be able to see this lantern's illumination at all. To call the throw "ringy" is being polite. It casts a dim light only from the "horizon" upward about 45 degrees, with lots of pretty artifacts. At the very upper end of it's reach, the pattern is actually quite pretty ... looks sort of like a doily.  Illumination below the horizon is nonexistent.  Fit and finish are, I suppose, what one would expect from a $5.66 made-in-china lantern.:shakehead 

So, sixty seconds to ascertain it's a POS ... one hour to go back to store and stand in the return line. Don't bother. And if you're thinking maybe you could just give a set as a cheap gift, saying to yourself, "It's the thought that counts," your recipient will be asking himself after turning it on, "_What_ was he _thinking_?"
It's really not worth modding.  That battery cover is going to give up the ghost quickly and undo all your hard work. Putting in a brighter LED isn't going to overcome the poor reflector. It's shape and orientation casts no light below the horizon. You can see the reflection of the four LEDs in it from a higher angle, but as you bring your eyes down to it's side, the LEDs disappear from sight. What's that sticker you see on the back of semi-trucks? "If you can't see me in my mirror, then I can't see you." The surface of the River Rock conical reflector has a radius to it, to help cast light downward also. This reflector does not. It has just a flat slope. Makes all the difference.

Yeah, the package looks cute and pretty... should move a lot off the shelves before Christmas.  But in sales jargon, they're a "boomerang", or a "be back." :wave:


----------



## Bearcat (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks Turbo DV8 for saving me the time and gas money in having to return them.


----------



## Rookwood (Dec 22, 2006)

Yes, Thanks Turbo for the info - I saw these recently and considered getting some tomorrow for modding. I wanted to spare my RR from potential 'first mod' carnage, but it looks as though those cheapo lanterns wouldn't make a decent host at all.


----------



## greenLED (Dec 22, 2006)

Are you guys still finding the RR lanterns at Target? The local T-store hasn't carried them in aaaages, and I'm wondering if it's been discontinued or what.


----------



## Al (Dec 23, 2006)

Just purchased RR lantern ... I think RR has read this thread.

The dome covering the LED on mine is not clear. It's been partially textured / frosted from its outer rim to about half-way to its center which is still clear. Still lots of artifacs in the "beam", though.

Scuffed up the dome w/ 120 grit ... artifacs gone.


----------



## speederino (Dec 23, 2006)

greenLED said:


> Are you guys still finding the RR lanterns at Target? The local T-store hasn't carried them in aaaages, and I'm wondering if it's been discontinued or what.



I've been to the local Target four times in the last month and at least one RR lantern has been on the shelf every time.


----------



## roknrandy (Dec 23, 2006)

I just got two monday (at target) to give away as gifts, they had 4 more.


----------

